# "Barney" spoon?



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I gotta know, what is it?
It certainly can't be this:


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Yep, great bass lure in the slop.
John


----------



## fishsmoker (May 26, 2004)

That is a spoon used primarily fishing inland waters for bass and pike in the slop. It will ride on the surface with a slight wobble on a medium retrieve. With a slow retrieve it will wobble more and work 1 -2 ft below the surface depending on the weight


----------



## Bluepiker (Jul 10, 2010)

Your lure looks very much like the Barney Spoon I have. I can not see the underside of the rear of the your spoon surface but on mine there appears to be lead molded to the metal spoon surface for weight to cast it. The underside of the front of the spoon is concave. The weedless guard is the same. Mine has red paint on front with white on rear with white skirt of similar material. The Barney Spoon I have is in the original packaging. Made by, "The Barney Fish Lure Company, 431 Gougler Avenue, Kent, Ohio. I can not tell you when I bought it the price sticker says, Bob & Gene's Gun & Tackle? Price says $5.69. Having owned this for at least 25 years I doubt I paid that for it and probably bought it from a bargin bin on a whim. Never saw another like it since. There are instructions inside for use but I have never taken it out of the little plastic bag. Overall my lure has a high quality paint job like yours for that time period. Hope this helps. Can anyone clarify what interest or mystery there is in this lure?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Barney spoons used to be my favorite bass lure to use over weed beds, they were very popular in the 70's I still have a few. You retrive them like a buzz bait, start burning soon as it hits the surface, you can pause just a split second and let it drop in hole between weeds or pads then bring it right back up again.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Negative negative on the "Barney Spoon" for Lake Erie. Barney is a new color of stinger spoon. It is medium purple with green spots with a chartreuse back. I've had some luck on that color this year already.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

KaGee said:


> I gotta know, what is it?
> It certainly can't be this:


This is without a doubt a Barney Spoon. I used them for years at Mogadore. Sharpen the hook and fish it in the slop. You have to learn to not set the hook when you see the fish blow up on it but wait until you feel him. I still have some around.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Workdog, thanks for clarifying the issue. 
John


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I just had Bob Phillips, maker of the Barney Spooon, stop in the baitshop this afternoon.The Barney Spoon pictured is the 1/2 oz surface lure. I just picked up some 7/8oz underwater musky sizes along with some 3/4oz surface lures. Barney's also come in as small as a size #1 underwater 1/8oz to the #4 1/4oz underwater bait. I carry all 7 sized Barneys and there's a 1/2oz underwater in the works we've been toying with. All baits are made of stainless steel, not lead as mentioned in an earlier thread. They've been made locally since 1969 in Kent-Ravenna. For those of you that have never fished with one, your missing out on a great bait.........Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll bet if someone uses a 1/4oz underwater bait w/ crawler behind a jet or dipsey you'll put the walleye in the cooler when other baits won't work........Mark


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Mark knows of what he speaks!!!
John


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Workdog said:


> Negative negative on the "Barney Spoon" for Lake Erie. Barney is a new color of stinger spoon. It is medium purple with green spots with a chartreuse back. I've had some luck on that color this year already.


Thank you! I can't find a picture of it anywhere. Guys out this past weekend said they limited and all three days and "Barney" was one of the colors.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

KaGee said:


> Thank you! I can't find a picture of it anywhere. Guys out this past weekend said they limited and all three days and "Barney" was one of the colors.


The "Barney" colored stinger spoon was on fire for us this past weekend as well. Pull a picture up of the big purple dinosaur and that's what the spoon looks like.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I think you better go by Hookers and pick up about 6 Keith!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

KaGee said:


> I gotta know, what is it?
> It certainly can't be this:


oh but it is that... get them in half oz


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

lskater said:


> I think you better go by Hookers and pick up about 6 Keith!


I'm sure Dave will be more than ready to sell them too! LOL!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

i picked up a couple trollin sinkers there yesterday afternoon and asked what color spoon was producing best...off the rack comes barney! hopefully once i try trolling the walleye will want to kill barney


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I haven't seen one of those in years!
I loved bringing them in over the weeds at LaDue when I was a youngster.
They would *smash* that thing right through the weeds!


----------



## bbanham (Jul 27, 2010)

Use braided line, fish in heavy cover. You can throw these into the trees onshore and pull into the water and never loose one. It's a single hook so be patient, wait 2 or 3 seconds (sounds easy but it's not) and set the hook.


----------



## DR TJ (Mar 21, 2012)

Grew up fishing the Cuyahoga outside of Mantua in the early 70s. The small sinking Barney spoons slayed the rock bass and smallies when you crawled them over logs and through sticks. Still have a couple, even though the paint is largely knocked off them.


----------

